
Social networking and search (is it really that crash-hot?) - bootload
http://www.scripting.com/stories/2007/04/16/socialNetworkingAndSearch.html
======
bootload
I experimented with this choosing my tag, 'bootload'. When I first started the
tag on bootload was dominated by information about bootloaders. [0] Now the
namespace is _'polluted'_ somewhat [1] with my crappy blogposts.

So what's happening here? Search is stumbling when it has to differente the
meaning between an object and a person [2] using a tag or handle. Winer gives
other examples where 'Manila' a city of almost ten and a half million [3]
people bumped by the popularity or RSS.

Maybe Spock is on to something?

Reference [0] Process that starts operating systems, starting up by pulling up
the bootlaces.

[1] This idea can be used for any keyword. Find a keyword that does not have
much of a hit on google and use that keyword in all content you generate.

[2] Or better put, stumbling on the difference between, person and not-person.

[3] A quick search on google ~
<http://www.google.com/search?q=population+of+manila>

